# Dirt(y) question.



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

Gonna start another planted tank soon. It's a 125g and can't afford Floride to cover the whole bottom. Is it safe to use organic soil and cap off with play sand? Just worry that the sand is too compact to let the gas build up(from the soil) to escape. Any alternatives?


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

You could cap it with gravel.
I have a 35 capped with gravel, and its fine. Capping with playsand is a 'hit or miss', as the compactness of the sand does not allow much gases to escape, and it can result in disaster. I've had it happen to me in a 15. Resulted in a huge mess. I can only imagine what kind of mess it would create in a bigger tank, if it erupted gases.

There are threads here where you'll see discussion on the merits of alternate media like aqua soil at garden cntrs, and turface etc. I'd definitely explore all options before capping miracle gro with playsand. I have a 10 where i've done that and it worked fine. However, my 15 exploded. 

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46070

Al.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Ive been doing the organic soil/sand/gravel mix for the last 6 years. No issues. except I'm adding more nutrients now.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I recommend gravel or very coarse sand, I don't recommend playsand for capping soil


----------

